# Rifle range Close to Atlanta?



## scott mclain (Sep 26, 2006)

Where is the closest rifle range around Atlanta.  Located where 75 N hits 285.  A 100 yard rande will be fine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2006)

not far but not close.

advanced bullets in temple 770-562-4333

west about 45 minutes on a good day


----------



## Curtis (Sep 27, 2006)

*DeKalb County Police Range*

Don't know where you are in Atlanta, but the DeKalb County Police range out I-20 near Lithonia is a good set up for rifles and pistols - multiple ranges and ( I believe) they even have a 200 yard range.  Can rent spot scopes, buy targets, covered benches, etc. Google and you will find directions & times.

Curtis


----------



## brian chambers (Sep 29, 2006)

wilson shoals off of 365 is fairly close.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 29, 2006)

> advanced bullets in temple 770-562-4333



If you go here, watch your back. I went once and decided due to some of the things I saw safety wise, not to go back.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 29, 2006)

I liked Advanced Bullets - its a nice range, and I used to shoot there very often (at least once/month).  I've moved now or would still probably go. 

The draw back is that the owner does not pay to have a Range Master oversee the range.  Its a pretty big range with maybe 20 or more benches at 25, 50 and 100 yards, plus a trap/skeet station.  

Unmonitored yahoos can make any range dangerous.  They used to charge about $4/hr to shoot - it may be more now.  I'd pay more if they kept a Range Master out there when there were more than 3 or 4 shooters.

This time of year, it may be very crowded with folks who haven't figured out which end of the gun the bullet comes out of.  This equates to danger.

Once when I was the first person there in the morning, the owner was doing some maintenance down range and out of sight.  The person in the shop gave me my target and let me go.  I walked down to the 100yrd target hangers and hung my target and walked back.  I never saw anyone.  I got set up on the bench and was looking thru the scope -gun unloaded - and when I looked up here came the owner walking back up the range looking mad.  

I would have yellled "Range is Hot" before I fired the first shot.   But still I was very upset that they even let me go out there without warning me that someone might be downrange and out of sight.

Any busy range needs an assigned Range Master to ensure safety.

I got lots of other stories to tell about that place...I'd still go back and shoot, but not this time of year and not when its crowded.


----------



## BDAWG (Sep 29, 2006)

THERE IS ONE ON FRONTAGE RD IN FOREST PARK CANT REMEMBER THE NAME


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 29, 2006)

it can get bad at advanced this time of year, course at any busy range that is not watched it will get bad


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 1, 2006)

Advance made it on the news last year.

Some idiots trying to hit the 100 yard target with handguns  were overshooting the berm and hitting some trailers.

I also think there were only a couple of 100 yard benchs to shoot from.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 1, 2006)

Outdoor adventure is in Forest Park cross from the Farmers Market on the frontage Road it is (OK) but I would go to Dekalb is better in Lithonia off I20 at evans mill rd.


----------



## garndawg (Oct 2, 2006)

*The DeKalb range...*

Can someone elaborate on the DeKalb police rifle range?

I can't find a listing or a number for it anywhere.  Location?  Open to the public?

Help, please!

Thanks!


----------



## MasterBasser (Oct 2, 2006)

I spent about three hours at Advanced Bullets last Friday.  It was fairly crowded but everyone seemed to be very safety conscious.  I had absolutely no problems and I am very cautious around people I am not familier with.


----------



## 1NUTCHIPMUNK (Oct 10, 2006)

ALSO WONDERING ABOUT THE DEKALB RIFLE RANGE IF ANYONE KNOWS ABOUT IT


----------



## letmeoutside (Oct 10, 2006)

BDAWG said:


> THERE IS ONE ON FRONTAGE RD IN FOREST PARK CANT REMEMBER THE NAME



Georgia Range and Guns - they only have a 25-yard rifle range.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 10, 2006)

*DeKalb Range Update*

A friend went there the other day and tells me it is "closed for repairs" - he didn't say or didn't see any information about how long it will be closed for.  It is in Lithonia / Panola mtn area.  Has a 200, 100 & 50 yard rifle ranges, pistol range, range master, restrooms and a coke machine.  Can even rent spotting scopes, and purchase targets. And plenty of cops coming and going, so no ** goes on.  A great place.  Don't know about phone but address is:
Dekalb County Government Outdoor Range. 3905 North Goddard Rd. Lithonia, GA 30038 -- it is off Evans Mill Road - off I-20 a couple of miles outside of I-285.
If you go, please let us know if it back open.  I used to work in Emory area and could take a long lunch trip to this range if the "itch" got bad!

Curtis


----------



## 1NUTCHIPMUNK (Oct 11, 2006)

I DID FIND A PHONE NUMBER FOR THE PLACE.  IT IS 770-484-3046.  THEY CLOSED THE RANGE ON THE 25TH OF LAST MONTH I GUESS AND SAID IT WOULD BE CLOSED FOR FOUR WEEKS FOR REPAIRS.  IT ALSO GIVES DIRECTIONS ON THE MESSAGE WHEN YOU CALL THE NUMBER IF YOU NEED IT.  JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YA'LL KNOW.  THANKS FOR THE ADDRESS CURTIS.

BRANDON


----------



## Curtis (Oct 18, 2006)

*Dekalb is back open*

Evidently the Dekalb police range is back open.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 21, 2006)

a lot of WMA's have open ranges (See page 15 of the current Georgia Rules)  with a small fee to be paid on some --  before I joined my shooting club I used John's Mountain range it was well kept, out house on site , very nice   eddy


----------



## Gunluvr (Feb 20, 2012)

The Dekalb County police range is open to civilians on the 1st and 2nd Fridays of each month from 10-4PM. No handgun shooting, only rifles which is good. Phone number is 770-484-3045.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 20, 2012)

Why is good that only rifles are allowed ?


----------



## Gunluvr (Feb 20, 2012)

Because I've been around novices on the line there who have had accidental discharges and carelessly wave their pistols in my direction. So I personally don't like being next to pistol shooters.

There are plenty of ranges inside of 285 that cater to them. The newest one that I'm aware of is close to Emory University. Plus I am a rifle snob.


----------



## Fast Marine (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out 4G Tactical they are located just south of Locust Grove off of I-75 they have a 25 yard and 450 yard rifle range.             www.4gtactical.com


----------

